# So I'm new to classical music



## Joeyp (Dec 24, 2008)

As far as I can remember I've never really given classical music a chance. I can recall in my 9th grade art class my teacher would play classical music all period and I completely disregarded it. Now I'm 20 years old and I'm falling in love quick with classical music. Its become so appealing to me because of its ability to capture a mood and thoroughly express it in a way that mainstream music cannot. But here is my problem, I've just been searching through the internet looking up suggested pieces and listening to what I can find. I have no idea what anything is, such as a prelude/sonata/movement/E minor etc etc. I've never been musically inclined, I'd dare say I don't have a musical bone in my body. I've never learned how to read music and so forth. I really want to attend a concert but I have no idea where to look one up at. So HELP ME haha

oh and also, give me some pieces to listen to that are along the lines of this


----------



## Travis (Dec 19, 2008)

I am also new to classical and finding it wonderful. Try Grieg's 1st Piano Concerto.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

During my membership here I have witnessed a number of people inquire into where to begin with classical music. I, myself, am weary of leading you in an entirely wrong direction, but I'm not sure if there is a true _wrong_ place to begin. For starters, I have a YouTube account that holds a few of my favorite pieces from youtube. Follow this Link...
Regarding the obliviousness to musical terms, I found a list on Wikipedia (Link). You know how weighty Wikipedia is, but it should help. Regarding the concert going, do you live in or around a large city? Most will have symphony orchestras that perform on a weekly basis.

Since you provided a concerto (solo instrument accompanied by an orchestra), I'll give you some other famous concertos...

-- Here is the beginning of Antonin Dvorak's Cello Concerto: 



-- Beginning of Pyotr (Peter) Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto:



 (follow the links to the end, the third movement is a treat (A link.)
-- Sergei Rachmaninoff's famous Piano Concerto No. 3: 



 (This is part of the first movement; the cadenza begins about half way through (the orchestra will stop playing, that's when the cadenza is played). Here's the third movement of the same concerto: 




I hope this has helped!


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

If you like the cello, then you might like this - the composer is Heitor Villa-Lobos.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Joeyp said:


> oh and also, give me some pieces to listen to that are along the lines of this


Goodness me - Jacqueline Du Pré was more beautiful than any pop star! I never knew this. Your link has pretty much completed my journey toward liking Edward Elgar's music, not just because of Du Pré, but because this is a beautiful work as well. It's next on my want list. Thank you.

If you like ELgar, I feel you will like Ralph Vaughan-Williams, especially what I consider the most moving classical piece, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis:






The piece takes it's time, and this link is in two parts. I could rant at length on it, but my words would never do it justice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

*Joeyp, *what I personally like may be totally abhorrent to you, so apart from listening to the most well known composers, listen to the Radio as much as you can and make a note of those that you like, then after say 2-3 weeks you will find which direction your own taste is taking you.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Joeyp said:


> oh and also, give me some pieces to listen to that are along the lines of this


If you liked the Du Pré/Barenboim Elgar you might like this.











Check out their lives too -- simultaneously tragic and wonderful. Barenboim -- a Jew -- has been a major thorn in Israel's side for a generation. The Israeli political right HATE him. So through him, music and politics meet. He's an impressive man.

Try to listen to the stuff live. People are stuck with their CDs and expensive hi-fi systems and YouTube vids and MP3 players and forget that one decent live performance is worth a hundred CDs. Music should be a feast for the eyes and the ears. It's the greatest of the performance arts. You should be able to see the sweat on the fiddle player's upper lip and leave the concert hall knowing you've been hit by something unique. It's also a social event, a public celebration, not some shameful thing to do in private with a load of bleeping electronics.


----------



## Tino (Dec 27, 2008)

Joeyp said:


> As far as I can remember I've never really given classical music a chance. I can recall in my 9th grade art class my teacher would play classical music all period and I completely disregarded it. Now I'm 20 years old and I'm falling in love quick with classical music. Its become so appealing to me because of its ability to capture a mood and thoroughly express it in a way that mainstream music cannot. But here is my problem, I've just been searching through the internet looking up suggested pieces and listening to what I can find. I have no idea what anything is, such as a prelude/sonata/movement/E minor etc etc. I've never been musically inclined, I'd dare say I don't have a musical bone in my body. I've never learned how to read music and so forth. I really want to attend a concert but I have no idea where to look one up at. So HELP ME haha
> 
> oh and also, give me some pieces to listen to that are along the lines of this


hi joeyp 
a bit of advice . let your ears be the judge as to what pleases you and dont let anybody tell you what you should listen to . for myself i have been lucky having grown up in a large family with very different musical tastes but have developed my own preferences . my favourite music is played on authentic instruments or copies thereof only for the playing the score as it was written without affected tremolos . handle , beethoven and vivaldi are good to start with , their music makes easy listening .

happy listening


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tino said:


> hi joeyp let your ears be the judge as to what pleases you and dont let anybody tell you what you should listen to


Good advice.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you should start with pop-classical.Classical music that is used in commercials and soundtracks etc.For example Waltz of the Flowers by Tchaikovsky.Then you may discover the ballet that this waltz is included;The Nutcracker.Then you may explore other works by Tchaikovksy and so on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Tino said:


> hi joeyp
> handle , beethoven and vivaldi are good to start with , their music makes easy listening .
> 
> happy listening


Sir, how dare you use lower case for Beethoven, Handle and Viv


----------



## Tino (Dec 27, 2008)

my apolgies for not knowing the differrence between the cases being new to modern technology . it certainly wont happen again since i share your respect for those composers . mea culpa tino .


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tino said:


> my apolgies for not knowing the differrence between the cases being new to modern technology . it certainly wont happen again since i share your respect for those composers . mea culpa tino .


This is one reason I always stick to my laptop.


----------



## Tino (Dec 27, 2008)

thats alright for clever people . unlike me who is still getting used to the steamdriven telephone but has never stopped me from listening to some glorious music . it no doubt has helped me stay on an even keel through some tough times . tino


----------



## carrTL1274 (Dec 29, 2008)

A lot of people have posted good things to start with. The piece you listed is a wonderfully romantic piece of music. If you'd like to listen to more of the same you need to delve into the Romantic era and subsequent movements like Post- Romanticism and Neo Romanticism (both of which are Romantic composers of the 20th century). I would suggest composers like Rachmaninov, Vaughan Williams, Benjamin Britten, Alexander Scriabin, Edward Elgar, Richard Strauss, and Jean Sibelius. If you want to listen to more music from the 19th century check out Tchaikovsky, Chopin, Liszt, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms and Schubert. It's all good stuff and don't be afraid of branching into anything your ears may not like at first. Some of the greatest pieces of music written take a few listen throughs to get used to and truly appreciate


----------



## Tino (Dec 27, 2008)

i agree with you on the listening several times . it took me some time to get the feel for Bach s cantatas . but thanks to a knowledgeable brother i persisted and am glad i did . that doesn t mean that i like all of Bachs cantatas but am happy to listen to those4 i do . tino


----------

